# Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen



## klaerchen (29. Juli 2012)

*Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte die Preview-Version von Win 8 auf eine Extrafestplatte neben Win 7 installiert. Jetzt habe ich wohl einen Fehler gemacht und zuerst die Partition (Festplatte) mit Win 8 gelöscht, statt den Bootloader, denn Win 7 läßt sich nicht mehr starten. Also habe ich de DVD eingelegt und bei der Betriebssystemauswahl Win 7 zum Reparieren angeklickt. Es passiert nichts! Es kommt immer wieder die Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren, daß etwas mit dem 
"error: no such device: 464688a8-fb34-49b-81fd-9de79c85b8d6. grub rescue" nicht stimmt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?!

Danke!

Klärchen

Edit: Via bootrec von Windows-DVD habe ich schon die bootrec ausgeführt mit diesem ganzen Zeugs. Jetzt konnte ich Windows wieder starten und mit dem Programm von hier und Windows 8 löschen.

Aber: Win 7 wird nicht automatisch gestartet, sonder es kommt ein Menü wo Win 7 vorgeschlagen wird zum Hochfahren (30 sec. Zeit).  Ich hatte nochmals die Reparatur durchgeführt (via DVD) und da kam dann die Meldung das "0 Windowsversionen erkannt wurden". Im Auswahlmenü der Reparatur stand Windows aber drin und wurde von mir ausgewählt.


----------



## onliner (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Falls du nicht schon anderweitig hilfe gefunden hast, hab ich Dir mal diese Anleitung .
Windows 8 und Bootmenü entfernen » blogwache.de

Es hoffe es hilft Dir


----------



## klaerchen (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Hatte schon gedacht es würde sich niemand hierzu melden...

Danke erstmal! Ich lese es mir mal durch.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Wenn du jetzt 2 System zur Auswahl hast reicht es wenn du in der Eingabeaufforderung "msconfig" eingibst und Enter drückst.
In der Registerkarte Start kannst du dann das alte bzw. überflüssige System löschen sodass nur noch das Windows übrig bleibt was auch startet.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Easybcd verwenden

Bootloader reparieren


----------



## klaerchen (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Problem gefunden und gelöst: Das Bootmenü war vom Easybcd gesetzt worden. Nun habe ich den Punkt herausgenommen, so daß beim Hochfahren kein Menü mehr erscheint.
Interessant ist aber, daß wenn Easybcd erneut gestartet wird, sich der Punkt automatisch wieder auf das Bootmenü setzt. Absicht oder Fehler/Bug?

Und danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## PolzerTV (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 8 Bootloader löschen und Windows 7 wiederherstellen*

Lader dir das hinunter "http://www.chip.de/downloads/EasyBCD_23603661.html".
In dem Program gehst du auf "Start-Menü bearbeiten" und ganz unten dann auf "Startmenü überspringen" und zuletzt auf "Einstellungen speichern"
wen du willst kanns du auch den Timeout andern ich Hab nähmlich Windows 8 und Windows 10 und hab bei mir den Timeout auf 5 Sekunden gestellt.
Ich müsst einmal Windows 10 ausprobieren "http://windows.microsoft.com/de-at/windows/preview-iso" müsst euch nur eure sprache aussuchen und eure Bitanzahl. Die findet ihr wen auf Computer<Rechtsklick<Eigenschaften geht.


----------

